# New Tank - Please help Identify the fishes!



## wildsdi (Aug 11, 2017)

My cichlid journey started about 1 year back when I bought 3 unknown fish at a raffle. They were bluish and came in a 7 liter tank. 2 died and the last one surviving is the bluish silver one in the pics. Then I moved the survivor to a large cement tank and added 8 fishes. 2 yellow colored ones, 4 convicts, 2 albinos. All were happy in the tank and are growing well except for the albinos. Then one of the albinos died. 2 weeks back I purchased a glass tank of 100 x 40 x 60 cm and have added all the fish to this tank. I also got 2 green terrors at this time. One of which keeps chasing the other. Not sure about the sex. Please help in identifying the fish I have. Suggestions are welcome.
I also have 10 tetras and 5 shrimps in another tank, a lily pond with a variety of mollies and a couple of guppies and many plants, and a tank with 2 RES.


----------



## wildsdi (Aug 11, 2017)

Sorry couldn't add the pics in the previous post.


----------



## wildsdi (Aug 11, 2017)

Rest of the pics


----------



## Mbuna freak (Mar 5, 2018)

The mbuna look like kenyi and socolifi. Both aggressive species.


----------



## JRW81 (Mar 14, 2017)

2 are green terrors. Both look female


----------



## Jayreinig (Oct 13, 2017)

White one is definitely an albino socolafi! I had one once and he was half the size of everything else in tank( probably 3-4 inches) and he ran the tank and bowed to no one!!


----------



## wildsdi (Aug 11, 2017)

thanks guys! any idea what the bluish silver Mbuna is called?


----------



## wildsdi (Aug 11, 2017)

So I've provisionally identified the fish as 
2 Green terrors - No idea about sex
2 male Kenyi
4 female Kenyi
2 convicts
1 albino socolifi
1 powder blue socolifi
Does it seem right? Unfortunately I don't have another tank to separate the Americans from the africans. They seem fine for now, except for one green terror chasing the other. There are a lot of hiding places though.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Not sure what you are calling Convicts, all I see are Kenyi with bars.
You have a Red Zebra probably hybrid in there, the orange one
An albino Socolofi
A regular blue Socolofi
and those two Green Terror type fish, those will get bigger than the others


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

noki said:


> Not sure what you are calling Convicts, all I see are Kenyi with bars.


Last picture of the 2nd post, a convict is visible behind the green terror. Also the third last picture of the 2nd post, there is a convict behind the red zebra.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

BC in SK said:


> noki said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure what you are calling Convicts, all I see are Kenyi with bars.
> ...


Look like Kenyi to me.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

noki said:


> Look like Kenyi to me.


I think you must be looking at the OP's 3rd post in this thread (the 2nd group of pictures). 
If you look at the OP"s 2nd post (the first group of pictures), two pictures show convict cichlids (last and third last).


----------



## wildsdi (Aug 11, 2017)

The ones I think are convicts are wider top-down than the kenyi. They also have an orange coloration near the belly area. If they are not convicts, the only ones not belonging to the tank are the green terrors. **** the LFS who said that they were compatible.
Also I don't think I have red Zebra. The yellow ones look like male kenyi.


----------



## The Morning (Nov 22, 2017)

The 9th picture appears to be a white lab.


----------



## wildsdi (Aug 11, 2017)

Albino is missing for past 4 days. He always used to hide in the rocks. Now not coming out even for food. I'm afraid one of the others must have eaten him.


----------

